# COAX cable in 3/4" and conduit fitings



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If you want to be really right, don't use boxes and fittings to change directions, use bends.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

https://www.platt.com/CutSheets/Appleton/Conduit BodyBLB.pdf


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

notredave said:


> All,
> My first TEE fitting will have all 4 coax cables passing thru, 2 to the right and 2 going straight thru.


I would use a 6x6, gives you lots of space.
Are you limited on real estate ? Why BUBs and LBs ??:blink:


----------



## minichopper6hp (Apr 19, 2014)

3/4 is too small for 4. Use 1 inch or larger.

Sent from my LGUS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

minichopper6hp said:


> 3/4 is too small for 4. Use 1 inch or larger.


This is true, three's the limit for RG6.


----------

